# Two bulbs blown in exo terra compact hood?!?



## bash_on_recce (Jul 31, 2011)

My lights (one a daylight compact bulb and the other an expensive Arcadia 7% UVB bulb) hadn't come on this morning on my Whites Tree Frog Vivarium, after narrowing down the options of what it could be, it turned out that both bulbs had stopped working. What could have happened?

The daylight bulb I'm not too bothered about but the Arcadia bulb cost me a fortune in september last year! I expected more from them frankly for the price!


----------



## rainbow.ben (Dec 11, 2007)

Dont really rate compact tops as there know to blow bulbs. Would stick to a clamp lamp for your heat/uv bulbs or putting 2 low wattage uv bulbs and a heat bulb on a clamp lamp. Or a cheaper way 1 uv bulb a energy saving bulb and heat bulb on a clamp lamp


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

If the lamp has failed?? It seems funny both different brands fail at the same time??

Just return it for exchange, unlike all the other brands we guarantee our lamps so that you don't have to worry!!

But my gut feeling is to get the hood checked out!

Or look at the Arcadia T5 canopies they never go wrong

John





bash_on_recce said:


> My lights (one a daylight compact bulb and the other an expensive Arcadia 7% UVB bulb) hadn't come on this morning on my Whites Tree Frog Vivarium, after narrowing down the options of what it could be, it turned out that both bulbs had stopped working. What could have happened?
> 
> The daylight bulb I'm not too bothered about but the Arcadia bulb cost me a fortune in september last year! I expected more from them frankly for the price!


----------



## bash_on_recce (Jul 31, 2011)

It must be the compact hood, but it just seems strange that its still working and the bulbs aren't, wish I know more about wiring and electrics xD

I got the bulb through surrey reptiles, so do I need to ask them for a replacement?


----------



## debsandpets (May 26, 2012)

I have had a similar problem with my compact canopy. It had blown 2 sun glo bulbs, shop replaced it as it was brand new, and the new one has already blown the sun glo again. Emailed Hagen, and they have said that the problem isn't the canopy, but the bulbs are too sensitive so are apparently sending out a replacement for me ....


----------



## bash_on_recce (Jul 31, 2011)

Arcadiajohn said:


> If the lamp has failed?? It seems funny both different brands fail at the same time??
> 
> Just return it for exchange, unlike all the other brands we guarantee our lamps so that you don't have to worry!!
> 
> ...


Surrey reptiles wont give me a replacement, I send the bulb back paying postage in the process to be told it was near the end of its life (it was 8 months old, they are surposed to be replaced every 12 months according to the box, so thats 4 months of use I have lost, over half way yes, but not 'near the end of its life' as someone from Arcadia had tld them)


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

Hi,

No brands guarantee glass ware, as the worlds number one we are proud to be able to replace failed lamps within the first few months in the very unlikely event that they fail, all electronics have a failure rate!

We suggest that our lamps are of a higher enough quality to provide upper strength uv for upto one whole year but this does depend on the length of use per day. The longer it is used over 8 hours a day the shorter the lifespan will be, also the amount of switching cycles shorten the lifespan, so if it is turned on and off multiple times a daym every switch shortens the lifespan. It is one of the limitations of compact lamps.

I would be more than happy to replace the lamp! But from the previous posts it does not seem to be a fault with our product that is the issue! From what you said and the advice of others with similar problems the canopy seems to 
be the culprit.

Maybe you could PM me with your enclosure details, how long the lamp is run for a day, why the other brand failed at the same time and what you have done to stop the unit causing it again. I will then make a decision if our product is at fault.

John


----------

